# Baby Shower Gifts (Pic HEAVY!)



## DawnM (Apr 15, 2011)

First, HI!  I've been lurking here for a couple of weeks just getting a feel for everything.    I suppose I should go to the introduction section and say hi-I just wanted to post these pics and get some feedback!  I have a baby shower to go to this weekend, and went a leeeeeeeetle overboard making things-lol.  But, I love them all!  What do you all think?  
Bath Bomb Cupcakes with Royal Solid Bubble Bath Icing.  There's a total of 18 on the platter--6 Viva La Juicy type scented, and 2 each of:  Chocolate Bomb/Buttercream Icing, Lemongrass Bomb/Lavender Icing, Green Tea Bomb/Honey Icing, Strawberry Bomb/Berry Insanity Icing, Grapefruit Bomb/Tangerine Icing, Jasmine, Ylang Ylang and Sandalwood Bomb, Rose Absolute Icing.  Everything except the Juicy type, strawberry, mixed berries ,sandalwood, and jasmine are essential oils.  











Inside the basket:


















I have lots more, but I'm falling asleep at the keyboard, literally!  Let me know what you think please! 


Dawn


----------



## Relle (Apr 15, 2011)

Love the cakes    - good enough to eat and the ducks in the soap - soo cute.
No you didn't go overboard, because you are allowed to at those sort of things.   Have a good time when you get there, I'm sure the recipient will love everything.

Relle.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 15, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous gifts!  You are so kind to go to so much trouble!

Your cupcakes look amazing!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh wow! Hi Dawn & welcome. Everything looks wonderful. Love the cupcakes.  :wink:


----------



## DawnM (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  In the interest of saving loading time, I'm CP'ing the links for pic of  the rest of the things instead of adding the actual pics.  Like I said, there's a lot of stuff!

Also, I realized this morning when I reread that I mis-wrote when I said everything but ... were essential oils.  The Lemongrass/Lavender, Grapefruit/Tangerine, Ylang Ylang/Rose Absolute are the essential oils.  The rest are fragrance oils!  Sorry!



http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/ ... hbomb6.jpg  Baby Powder scented teddy bears/goats milk MP base from BB and Bubblegum scented clear glycerin onesies

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/ ... hbomb3.jpg  Stretch Mark Oil and Ducks in a Pond with Fiji Island Fragrance Oil

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/ ... bomb16.jpg  Baby Butt Balm (un-pet jelly) Coppertone (type) scented whipped Shea Body Butter, Chocolate covered strawberry lip balm

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/ ... bomb15.jpg Handprints Avocado and Cucumber glycerin MP, Lavender and Lemon Shea Butter MP Bath Aspirin, Blood Orange Loofah clear MP

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/ ... bomb14.jpg  CP soaps (my first EVER!  I think they came out ok!) Juicy (type) scented, activated coal top and Honey scented.  Both olive oil, coconut out, crisco recipes.

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/ ... bomb13.jpg  My first try with the water soluble paper.  Scented with Monkey Farts

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/ ... bomb12.jpg The filled picnic basket.  There's also an assortment of bath teas, a few solid bubble bars, a package of neapolitan sugar scrubs, a package of brown sugar scrubs, chocolate almond bath melts, baby towels, sea sponges, a back washer, and some cute rubber duckies in there.  I *think* that's everything!  I made a LOT of stuff!

Cupcakes:

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/ ... thbomb.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/ ... bomb10.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/ ... bomb11.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/ ... hbomb9.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/ ... hbomb8.jpg


----------



## Relle (Apr 15, 2011)

' I made a LOT of stuff.'   You sure did.  

Relle.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

*pooh baby shower*

All pics are beautiful and the cupcakes are looking delicious.


----------



## judymoody (Jun 21, 2012)

Very nice!  The new mom will really appreciate your generosity and hard work!


----------



## Craft Lab (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow, the cakes look lovely! I'm sure the mum is going to be very happy.


----------



## soapylady (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow! What a lucky mom-to-be! I bet she goes crazy over all this amazing stuff!


----------



## saltydog (Jun 23, 2012)

i'd be willing to have another baby, just to get this basket, lol!
how wonderful of you


----------



## Lindy (Jun 27, 2012)

What a generous person you are!  Everything looks lovely...


----------



## raysofcolorado (Jun 27, 2012)

Great gifts, she sure is lucky!


----------

